# Polk Audio Dealers - Where to Buy?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking for some Polk Audio speakers to finish a room. Specifically a couple of the TC80i's and a CSi-A6 center channel. No dealers in my area. Seems like many of the on-line places tell you they are authorized to sell until you ask about warranty...then they run! Are there any on-line places worth dealing with? Are the Polk prices set in stone? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We offer the TC80i through the Shack Electronics Store and all three vendors are authorized dealers. The Amazon vendor offers free shipping as well. Those appear to be the lowest authorized prices available. Same with the CSI A6... the Amazon link has free shipping. 

On the CSI A6... I believe the first vendor may not be authorized, but OneCall, Amazon and J&R are authorized. I generally prefer Amazon since they offer a 30 day money back guarantee and free shipping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure what lines the will have, but I heard that Bestbuy will start selling them soon. Here is a link to stores in your area.

http://direct.where2getit.com/cwc/a...&postalcode=&radius=200&city=detroit&state=MI


----------

